# Time catalogues



## whateverest (Feb 20, 2017)

Hi there,
I am searching for old Time catalogues, especially from 2000-2005. Time USA did not have sth, and the french headquater does not answer. Anyone here with such material who can scan and upload this? Many thanks!


----------



## whateverest (Feb 20, 2017)

More than 650 views and no reply. Did such catalogues exist at all?


----------



## Keith A (Jan 19, 2007)

Have you tried using the web archive (https://archive.org/web/) to see if you can this find an online version from back then?


----------



## whateverest (Feb 20, 2017)

Thanks for the reminder of this Keith A!
The wayback machine seems to had problem with flash content of the french website back in the days, however I found the 2005 version and uploaded it here.
https://mega.nz/#!hWRCjTAa!2F0fLtU60px8PLSirXMVP0YUKKl_tonxLV-HGLoVCM0


----------



## Keith A (Jan 19, 2007)

whateverest said:


> Thanks for the reminder of this Keith A!
> The wayback machine seems to had problem with flash content of the french website back in the days, however I found the 2005 version and uploaded it here.
> https://mega.nz/#!hWRCjTAa!2F0fLtU60px8PLSirXMVP0YUKKl_tonxLV-HGLoVCM0


That's great...glad you found what you are looking for.


----------

